# Pm949v Or Pm949vf



## rmack898 (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone here have this mill?

I am getting very close to making my exodus out of NJ and will be moving my entire shop. I was looking around today and thinking about what I don't absolutely have to move and my BP mill was at the top of the list. I can sell it here and get a fair price for it and replace it with a PM mill when I get to my new location.

I'm just wondering if anyone has first hand knowledge of this machine and can comment on it. I'm in the planning stages of a major move and need to cover all the bases.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 11, 2015)

South jersey , really I'm in the pits of hell too. The over taxed over insured and over governed. Hey I'm in Marlton how close are you. I've been here my entire life , will die here now . We have a new granbaby , never get gran mom out now. When I wanted twenty years ago she didn't , after I got messed up she's ready . Oh well good luck on your move and I hope you never have to come back even for a visit. Good bless


----------



## compsurge (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd like to hear about the PM full size mills as well. I do know they require flatbed delivery and forklift for removal, so factor that into the equation.


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 15, 2015)

I might just have to take a road trip to touch one.


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 15, 2015)

I'd recommend calling Matt, and seeing what machines he currently has. I've been told he carries a lot more machines than what he lists on his website, so perhaps he has some nice Taiwanese made full size knee mills he is selling under his brand. You might also want to get some pricing on the Sharp, and GMC mills.

Personally, I'd say go for the 10x54, or maybe a horizontal/vertical machine, if you are going to go to the hassle of getting a new machine.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 15, 2015)

I asked Matt if a Sharp LMV could be delivered via liftgate and he said no. But I talked to the Sharp people in CA (they are listing a LMV on Ebay) and they said they could/have delivered a 9x42 via liftgate. Things that make you go Hmmm...

For me, a 9x49 or 10x50 would just be too big but I can appreciate/be jealous of those who can handle one.


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 15, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I asked Matt if a Sharp LMV could be delivered via liftgate and he said no. But I talked to the Sharp people in CA (they are listing a LMV on Ebay) and they said they could/have delivered a 9x42 via liftgate. Things that make you go Hmmm...



I've never seen a lift gate rated for more than 3000lbs. The LMV is listed at 2400 lbs, add to that the weight of the crate, random accessories in the crate, the pallet jack, and driver, and you have to be getting close to the 3000lb limit. I'd assume Matt wants a decent safety margin, so he doesn't have to deal with an irate customer who just had a mill drooped face first on his driveway!


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 15, 2015)

Good point.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 15, 2015)

IMHO, safer all around to spend $85-100 to rent a drop-deck trailer from sunbelt rental and pick the beast up from the shipping terminal.  No worries about it toppling over in the last mile (where most shipping damage occurs), toppling off a shaky lift gate, dealing with the vagaries of the delivery truck schedule.

The terminal will plant it in your trailer with a forklift, and you can use a pallet jack to unload the trailer in your driveway.

https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equi...2ft-lift-bed-tandem-axle-trailer/#EquipTabs-1



wrmiller19 said:


> I asked Matt if a Sharp LMV could be delivered via liftgate and he said no. .


That is a beautiful mill, I have done a lot of work on one and loved it!  How much did Matt quote you for the mill and delivery, what delivery time frame?  I see he advertises them on his site.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 15, 2015)

Haven't asked for a full quote yet, as I'm still working up to this idea.

The factory is advertising one on Ebay for approx. $7800, but I'd probably go through Matt just to give him my business as he's been good to me. He'd just likely have it drop shipped from the factory, but at least he'd get a piece of it.

I am just afraid that the 9x35 might be a bit small, as I've already gotten accustomed to basically a 10x40 table. I'm not doing this again, so I'm considering ponying up for a LMV 9x42 which is big and rigid enough for any gunsmithing work and hobby stuff I might do, and then some. And I've heard from some people that have used them in a production environment that they are fabulous machines to work with and have a reputation for being good quality machines. But then I may just wuss out because of the weight and go with the 9x35.

It's all just mental twiddling at this point. I told Matt we'd have to wait and see what the year-end bonus looks like. 

Edit: Sorry for the hi-jack OP. Basically, if it were me I'd just spend a bit of time on the phone with Matt and voice your concerns and listen to his answers. As far as I know, he's been stand-up with all of the folks here who've done business with him. He's not tried to feed me any funny stuff, and I've bought two machines from him sight unseen.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 15, 2015)

to continue the hijack...
IIRC, Matt has a 9x49 and 10x50 Taiwanese mill made in the same factory as the Sharp (which is where the 9x35T is built).  I don't know if it has all the features of the LMV (like chromed ways), since most factories will build to a price-point, but Matt has always been very straight-forward and honest, and you could ask him about that option, and how the machines compare to the LMV.

I notice that the 935T has only three nod bolts on the right side (which is similar to Jet), where the LMV mills have three on the left and three on the right.  More bolts to operate during tramming, but IMHO is easier to tram due to less influence n head tilt when tightening those bolts.

But I really like the Sharp LMV-50...



wrmiller19 said:


> It's all just mental twiddling at this point. I told Matt we'd have to wait and see what the year-end bonus looks like.


Your bonus is better than mine. If I get a good bonus, I will splurge on an indexable facemill or something like that.... as long as it is on sale.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 15, 2015)

You working guys and your annual bonuses....another reason not to retire.   However, mine were put in a savings plan, and are doubling my SS. No complaints.


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 16, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> South jersey , really I'm in the pits of hell too. The over taxed over insured and over governed. Hey I'm in Marlton how close are you. I've been here my entire life , will die here now .



I'm in Cape May and have lived in NJ all my life and I'm determined not to die here. I've been planning my escape for many years.



Dan_S said:


> I'd recommend calling Matt, and seeing what machines he currently has. I've been told he carries a lot more machines than what he lists on his website, so perhaps he has some nice Taiwanese made full size knee mills he is selling under his brand.



I would certainly give Matt a call before going to see what he has.

I currently have an old 2J Bridgeport that while I can make good parts with it, it's best days are behind it. I have no problem moving heavy machines. I plan on taking both my lathes with me. The small one weighs 3,000#s and the big one weighs 8,500#s, I've moved them both before and won't have any problems moving them again. I'm just trying to lighten the load for the move and an old BP knee mill doesn't really need to make the trip, especially if I can get a brand new, never been used before, mill delivered to my new location (still not sure where that might be yet).

I have some time so I'll give Matt a call in the next few weeks and see what he has in stock so I can touch and fell it.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 19, 2015)

I lived in Ocean City, NJ for a few years and have been all over southern NJ between Atlantic City and Cape May. I would love to live there if only the taxes were not utterly insane.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 19, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I am just afraid that the 9x35 might be a bit small



Buy a 12x50 bed mill or you wear women's clothing.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I do have (5) 9x49 Mills in stock right now, if you want to stop by. These are the PM-949TS, at $5999. Many people go with these, and put a VFD on it for single phase, and variable speed. 

Also have (1) PM-949TV in stock, but I think it is going to sell in the morning. I have more coming in though. 

  Also, I have the Sharp LMV priced at $7499 plus shipping, they are on sale. I do NOT recommend liftgate delivery though. Anyone who says its OK has probably never done it themselves. The 935 mills are OK on a liftgate, but the 949 is really pushing it. Unless the truck has a nice, big, heavy duty, usually 5000 lb capacity, and not bent liftgate. But those are very, very rare on freight trucks.   Not saying it is completely impossible, but I know how it turns out, I ship it, the driver shows up, can't unload, the customer is now mad at me, and either wants to send it back or has to scramble around to find another option. And is still mad at me. Or worse yet, they try to unload, and the mill falls off the truck. Either way, the customer would end up mad 9 times out of 10.

 I have seen more than a few cases with other vendors, and customers on the forums, where I lost a sale because I was honest up front, the other place was not or didn't know. And most of them turned out bad. 

 Even then, Sharp doesnt package them properly for that kind of freight. They need to be tied down. I like the trailer rental idea.  
 The Sharp is a good mill, but I still recommend the PM over the Sharp. 

Pics are included how the Sharps ship, and just stretch wrapped over that. No way is that good for standard truck freight. And Heck no for liftgate like that. 

 You can see from other posts how we ship our mills when they go by regular truck freight. Full crate and skid thats 3 times wider than the ones below.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 21, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> The Sharp is a good mill, but I still recommend the PM over the Sharp.


Could you explain more?  I am a big fan of the LMV, having used one a lot, so am curious what makes the PM better. 

I am assuming that the 949TS and 949TV are also Taiwanese machines?  Do they have chromed ways like the LMV?  What is the 949TV price?

The $7499 LMV, is that the LMV-42 or LMV-49?

thanks,
tim


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 24, 2015)

The 949TS and 949TV are from Taiwan, yes. I do not have them with chromed ways. I had a mill one time that I owned, and the chrome chipped. I dropped the corner of a vise on the ways, and put a big dent in them, then the chip got bigger and bigger. So I was never a fan of the chromed ways after that. 

 But yes the 949TS and TV are from Taiwan, same factory as the one who makes the 935TS and TV we have.

Its the Sharp LMV-42 at that price. The LMV50 is $300 more. 

 Notice the color on the Sharp. Silver now instead of grey. Still a good machine, but probably not the same mill you ran.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh God my eyes, Matt does the Sharp come with a disco ball and a Bee Gees greatest hits CD? Just kidding


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha sure does!  The new silver ones of the last few years are supposedly now from a different factory than the grey mills were, lower price so they changed. Sharp does a lot of manual business, but they are mainly in to CNC, where the big money is.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 25, 2015)

Does the 949TV/TS have box ways or dovetail ways?  Are the ways hardened?  Does the nod securing bolts have 3 on the left and 3 on the right, or are they through bolts (like the 835TS)?

thanks.

The last Sharp mill I used was about two years old, and it looked the same as the rest of the 3-6 year machines on the floor, same paint (more silver than gray), same build, but I suspect they were from the old factory.  I wonder how the new factory compares?  If it is like anything else in this world, it is a step down, which is unfortunately, since I have been lusting after the Sharp mills for the last couple years.

What is the PM949TV price?


----------

